

Google Global Translate Service Coming Over the Next 24 Hours - dreambird
http://thefastertimes.com/seoandtech/2009/12/03/google-global-translate-service-for-main-search-index-over-the-next-24-hours/

======
elblanco
Given the growing fraction of the web that's now not English (read: Chinese)
this could be revolutionary.

